# update on little nemo



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, my little nemo clown fish is not doing so good. it starting to get worse with the little white cotton ball things on him and now it looks like he is gasping for air staying in top.. The funny thing is that with how sick he is he still has the time to eat when ever i feed him.

Water levels are still good..
12G nano tank
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
salt level 1.025
ph 8.2
nitrate has alittle but not much.. 
temp 82

I have been giving it some medz.. Local pet store suggested MARACYN and i still got some quick cure left..

Any advise??

Thanks


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

How is the oxygen level in the water? Temp seems a little high, but other than that, the test results seem fine. I would have a 2nd party retest as well, just to be sure your readings are accurate and your tests are still good. You never know how long those Kits may have sat on the shelf before sale. Most fish ailments stem from a stressor that has caused the fish's immune system to be compromised. Identify and eliminate the stressor, and your fish has a better chance of recovery.


----------



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you mean by how strong my filter is? If so I got a built in 12 G nano cube system.


----------

